# Is urdu compulsory for O levels



## Plug (Nov 11, 2018)

Im from Ireland and have an Irish nationality and I'll be giving o levels in Pakistan so do I have to give Urdu for o levels or can I substitute it for any other subject e.g sociology . If I don't to Urdu will I still be able to get my IBCC o level equivalence certificate


----------



## Plug (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm am going to be giving Pakistan studies and islamiat just not sure about Urdu as I never learnt it


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Plug said:


> Im from Ireland and have an Irish nationality and I'll be giving o levels in Pakistan so do I have to give Urdu for o levels or can I substitute it for any other subject e.g sociology . If I don't to Urdu will I still be able to get my IBCC o level equivalence certificate


Perhaps, this thread will help:

https://www.medstudentz.com/#/topics/36010


----------



## Plug (Nov 11, 2018)

But can I still get into medical university if I drop Urdu ?


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Well, I did a bit of searching through the threads and the IBCC website. And there seems to be conflicting answers. Some say you have to and some say you don't. 

BUT, I did come across this IBCC document that says dual nationals who study in Pakistan are exempted from studying the three subjects (Urdu, Islamic Studies & Pak Studies). This document was published in 2007 and I am not aware if it has been updated since then.
www.ibcc.edu.pk/Downloads/Dual%20National.doc


Best thing to do is contact IBCC (calling IBCC is near to impossible, going there/sending someone to go there is better) directly to get a sure & safe answer. :thumbsup: Good luck!


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

if u will appear in pakistan either O level or a level , u have to appear minimum eight subject including urdu pak studeis and islamiatyat


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Does this apply to dual nationals, or overseas Pakistanis only?


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

from ibcc website

a-	All Pakistani nationals appearing for examinations from Pakistan shall have to pass Urdu, Islamiyat, Pakistan Studies and Mathematics along with other required subjects to qualify for equivalence.
i.	If a Pakistani/dual national candidate studies and appears for examination from abroad, Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies will not be considered compulsory requirements.


----------

